# Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?



## hechtangler2911 (16. Dezember 2005)

hallo boardies,
ich denke mal,das es unter euch auch ein paar gibt,die im november und dezember von dem jan dippets geprellt worden sind.(55 euro für seine veranstaltung in roermond).ich will die sache nicht so auf sich beruhen lassen,und anzeige erstatten.am besten glaube ich,man würde sich mit mehrern zusammentun.welche erfahrungen habt ihr [editiert by Thomas9904] gemacht.will für ihn nur hoffen,das er mir nicht mal in holland über den weg läuft.
gruß hecht911


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los,dem Abzocker?*

Jau jau jau jaauuuuu......! Was denn hier los? Erzähl mal näher was abging.....


----------



## HD4ever (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los,dem Abzocker?*

wäre auf jedenfalls sehr viel vorteilhafter wenn mehrere sich da zusammentun denke ich ! 
Hoffe du findest noch ein paar Leidensgenossen ! #6


----------



## hechtangler2911 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los,dem Abzocker?*

hy,mein freund und ich haben uns für den 5 dezember für den vertikaltag auf den maasseen angemeldet.55euro für 8 stunden fischen mit boot,guiding,frühstück,lunchpaket und karte für die maasseen.er hat sich die kohle im vorraus überweisen lassen,und wurde nicht mehr gesehen.er reagierte weder auf mails noch auf anrufe.eben das geld eingesackt und ab damit.
gruß hecht911


----------



## HD4ever (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los,dem Abzocker?*

das ist in der Tat eine Sauerei und Anzeigewürdig !!! |krach:
würd ich auch nicht auf sich beruhen lassen wollen ! 
macht man sich einen guten Ruf mit denke ich ......   |motz:


----------



## powermike1977 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los,dem Abzocker?*

was ist denn das für ne frechheit. ich hab ihn eigentlich als echt netten menschen kennenglernt-aber sowas find ich ist nicht drin.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los,dem Abzocker?*

ich würde mich freuen wenn sich alle melden würden die an dieser veranstaltung teilnehmen wollten und im vorraus schon gezahlt haben.ich denke nur das es den meisten peinlich ist das offen zuzugeben,was natürlich absoluter quatsch ist,es ist schließlich euer geld,und man sollte den kerl nicht so einfach davon kommen lassen,der hat noch andere sachen auf dem kerbholz,wie mir die letzte zeit mitgeteilt wurde,der macht immer so weiter wenn da keiner was unternimmt.
gruß hecht911


----------



## Wedaufischer (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los,dem Abzocker?*

Hallo hecht911,

trotz deines vermeintlichen Ärgers möchte ich dich bitten hier keine  persönlichen Angriffe zu starten. Es steht dir frei uns deine Erfahrungen mitzuteilen. Das sollte allerdings ruhig und sachlich geschehen. Ich weiß selbst, das es manchmal schwer ist so zu handeln, aber es ist der bessere Weg.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## hechtangler2911 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los,dem Abzocker?*

ja,ja,aber wenn man dich so verarscht würdest du nicht sauer sein,und andere warnen wollen.will ja nur wissen ob es anderen auch so ergangen ist.
gruß hecht911.


----------



## Siff-Cop (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los,dem Abzocker?*

Hallo 

ist das nicht der Kautz, der auch beim  Roermondtreffen im Oktober 2005 irgendwelche Kurzfristigen ausreden hatte warum er nicht konnte obwohl er zu gesagt hatte???|kopfkrat (ich meine war ja nicht so schlimm, aber dann sage ich vorher bescheid das ich zu 50% nicht kann......)

Tut mir echt leid für Dich, hechtangler. Das schlimmste ist wohl der mit Vorfreude erwartete Angeltag, der ins Wasser gefallen ist. Und wenn man dann auch schon Bezahlt hat ist es doppelt ärgerlich.
ansich währe der Preis ja völlig in Ordnung gewesen. 

ich hoffe du kommst zu deinem Recht!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*

ich finde es eine schweinerei das man die leute nach holland fahren lässt und keiner kreuzt auf,und alle stehen wie betröppelt da.
gruß hecht911


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*

Wedi hat absolut recht, daher habe ich sowohl den Titel des Threads wie auch die persönlichen Angriffe editiert . 
Wenn das so geschehen ist, ist es zwar verständlich dass man sauer ist, dennoch sollte man sich hier im Forum an die Regeln des gesitteten Umganges halten!

Man kann auch ohne persönliche Angriffe, Unterstellungen etc. seine Meinung sagen und diskutieren.

Bitte auch hier daran halten!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*

hallo thomas hast ja eigentlich recht,aber was soll ich sonst machen um die leute zum schreiben zu kriegen,ich will mich natürlich an die boardregeln halten.
gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*



> ich will mich natürlich an die boardregeln halten.


Sehr gut)

Wenn da mehr Leute betroffen waren,m werden die sicher alleine schon bei Neneung des Namens auf diesen Thread aufmerksam, da kannst Du Dir sicher sein.


----------



## Lucio (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*

War an dem besagten Tag mit ein paar Kumpels in NL angeln, und dort sind uns zwei Angler begegnet, die uns genau die gleiche Story erzählt haben.
Die hatten auch beide vorab 55€ überwiesen und standen dann morgens früh in Roermond und nix ging. 
Über Herrn Dibbets kursieren einige Geschichten, aber da das alles nur unbestätigte Gerüchte sind, werde ich mich dazu nicht weiter äußern#c

Gruß Lucio


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*

Man sollte bei einer Anzahlung oder so wie man in Vorkasse geht immer einen Sicherungsschein verlangen.
Der Gesetzgeber schreibt dieses für Reiseveranstalter  die eine Vorrauszahlung verlangen vor.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## krauthis7 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*



			
				Lucio schrieb:
			
		

> War an dem besagten Tag mit ein paar Kumpels in NL angeln, und dort sind uns zwei Angler begegnet, die uns genau die gleiche Story erzählt haben.
> Die hatten auch beide vorab 55€ überwiesen und standen dann morgens früh in Roermond und nix ging.
> Über Herrn Dibbets kursieren einige Geschichten, aber da das alles nur unbestätigte Gerüchte sind, werde ich mich dazu nicht weiter äußern#c
> 
> Gruß Lucio


 
hy ich glaube die gerüchte sind war ich habe auch sowas in der art gehöhrt -pleite - konkurs- aber wer weiss das schon genau ich hoffe für ihm das es wieder bergauf geht und er weiter macht wie sonst is ja eigendlich ne liebe #6 
gruß rolf


----------



## hechtangler2911 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*

krauthis.kann deine meinung nicht teilen.ausserdem ist er ein er und keine sie.jeder ist für sein eigenes leid selber verantwortlich bzw schuld.so was soll man nicht tollerieren.
gruß hecht911


----------



## krauthis7 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*



			
				hechtangler2911 schrieb:
			
		

> krauthis.kann deine meinung nicht teilen.ausserdem ist er ein er und keine sie.jeder ist für sein eigenes leid selber verantwortlich bzw schuld.so was soll man nicht tollerieren.
> gruß hecht911


 
hy ich weiß das es ein er ist ich meinte lieber kerl 
aber sowas kann doch jedem mal passieren -finanziele notlage- ich denke er wird sich schon noch bei dir melden das du dein geld wieder bekommst ist ja auch selbstverständlich und das einige verärgert sind sicherlich auch ,ich wünsche  euch allen das ihr euer geld zurückbekommt und die sache friedlich regelt 
gruß rolf


----------



## bolli (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke er wird sich schon noch bei dir melden das du dein geld wieder bekommst ist ja auch selbstverständlich


|engel:  An was glaubst du sonst noch? #d 

Vielleicht das nächste Woche der Weihnachtsmann kommt? |muahah: 



Nix für ungut, ist nicht böse gemeint:m


----------



## powermike1977 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*



			
				bolli schrieb:
			
		

> |
> Vielleicht das nächste Woche der Weihnachtsmann kommt? |muahah:




...und wehe der kommt jetzt nicht!!!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*

ich frage mich krauthi,warum du solch einen in schutz nimmst.er hätte wenigstens so fähr sein können und allen absagen müssen.keiner wird sein geld wiedersehen,wir sind nicht die ersten die er beschissen hat,fast seine sämtlichen geschäftspartner haben sich von ihm abgeklinkt und wollen nichts mehr mit ihm zutun haben weil er ihre rechnungen nicht bezahlt.andere hat er angelkarten verkauft,das geld kassiert aber keiner hat jemals was von den karten gesehen.also wer so einen dann noch die stange hält oder sogar noch verteitigt#q !!!!!!!!!!!!!:l na ja.
gruß hecht911


----------



## krauthis7 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*

hy hechthangler wie schon gesagt ich weiss doch nicht genau was bei dem abging wenn der nartürlich bertügt sollte mann ihn verklagen ,ich wäre bestimmt auch dabei ,habt ihr den keine händy nummer von ihm


----------



## hechtangler2911 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*

hallo,ist denn keiner von euch dabeigewesen,oder wollt ihr euch nicht dazu melden.#c 
gruß hecht911


----------



## Wedaufischer (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*

Hallo Sascha,hecht911,

ich finde es traurig, wenn es denn so abgelaufen ist. Leider kenne ich weder die Umstände noch kann ich etwas genaues dazu sagen. Bedauerlich, so wie deine Schilderungen es belegen, ist es allemal. Keiner tut teures Geld raurücken, um nicht wenigsten mit sich selbst im Reinen zu sein, und um hinterher sagen zu können: Ja, mir wurde etwas geboten. Wenn garnichts geboten wurde, ist das nicht schön, da absolut alle Erwartungen enttäuscht wurden.

Ich denke mal, dass sich der eine oder andere noch bei dir melden wird, der die gleichen, schlechten Erfahrungen mit dir teilt; ich dir dennoch davon abrate, rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten, da es deine Kosten sein werden. Kein toller Rat, ich weiß, aber etwas billiger schon...

Alles andere wirst du zahlen müssen. Handel so, als ob du einen Fehlkauf gemacht hast - unbefriedigend JA ...


----------



## hechtangler2911 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*

hallo wedaufischer,
sehr,sehr unbefriedigend,aber was will man machen,es geht mir nicht um die 55euro,sondern ums prinzip.wenn keiner was unternimmt,macht der doch immer und immer weiter so.deswegen suche ich ja auch ein paar leidensgenossen.
gruß hechtangler


----------



## guidingmaster (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*

Hallo Hechtangler,
ich habe auch guidingtouren fur predatorfishing gemacht.
Ich habe jan jets 5 monaten nicht mehr gesehn.
Es ist aber traurig was er so alles macht mit die leute.
Ich hoffe fur euch das das alles wieder zurecht kommt.
Mfg marco


----------



## herrm (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*

wir waren letzes jahr im februar mit ihm in holland unterwegs ,war alles ok .
wollten dann nochmal im november,konnte ihn aber nirgends erreichen,keine antwort auf mails o, telfon . irgendwann im november hat sich pieter sein ehemaliger partner o. guid gemeldet,dass jan verschwunden wäre und aus dem geschäft wäre und er das geschäft übernommen hätte . jan erzählte mir damals dass er wenn in holland schonzeit ist ,er nach spanien wollte .
könnte mir vorstellen ,das er da noch o. wieder ist.


----------



## smart39 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*

Hallo!
Ich habe auch schwere Probleme mit oben genanntem Herrn Dibbets. Ich habe letzten August für einen Tag Guiding zu zweit 286 Euro bezahlt und nichts mehr von ihm gehört. Hat denn jemand von euch Anzeige erstattet? Wenn ja, kann ich mich da irgendwie einklinken?
Schöne Grüße,
Martin


----------



## BSZocher (1. August 2006)

*AW: Was ist mit Jan Dippets los?*



			
				smart39 schrieb:
			
		

> .... und nichts mehr von ihm gehört.....



...wirst du auch nicht mehr.
Bekommst ne PN von mir.


----------

